# Nicaragua...



## [email protected]

I currently live in the US and interested in moving to Nicaragua... Hoping for some pointers regarding most any part of the move/transition. Planning on driving. Google maps shows 66 hours from Point A to an approximate Point B. Starting to work on my Spanish, took note that Nicaragua has some variations in their version of the Spanish language. Have also been checking out the ladies on Latin Cupid! 
I'm hoping to settle in Nicaragua sometime in the not-too-distant future. Hectic U.S. life anxiety, marriage, etc. led me to a stroke several years ago. I've recovered fairly well, all things considered. Would love to move and have a more laid back, cultured life on much less income. Any info from those who live there, or moved there, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## [email protected]

Also, about Passports... will I need separate ones for traveling by car through Mexico and other adjoining countries leading to Nicaragua?


----------



## [email protected]

Is there somewhere else in the forum that I can get info on traveling through the countries to get there?
Or perhaps other known reliable sites?


----------

